# vr6 head question



## UpstairsVR6 (Sep 27, 2006)

I have a 24 valve vr6 motor i was wondering can i use a r32 block instead of the 24 valve block, im well versed in the 12 valve vr this my first 24 valve


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: vr6 head question (UpstairsVR6)*

Yes they are interchangable.


----------



## envi (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: vr6 head question (RipCity Euros)*

Rumors of coolant passages are untrue then?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: vr6 head question (UpstairsVR6)*

the r32 head bolts up to the 24v head


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: vr6 head question (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_the r32 head bolts up to the 24v head



















































care to try that again


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: vr6 head question (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

lol


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: vr6 head question (BakBer)*

hahahahaha!!!!1111
i totally meant to say block! but the guy said in his post was talking about a block, and his topic is about a head...so i didnt mean to say that.
lol, i didnt understand why you guys were making fun of me haha








good times


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: vr6 head question (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

headstuds diameters are different as well IIRC


----------



## envi (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: vr6 head question (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_headstuds diameters are different as well IIRC

as well as coolant passages you mean? I knew about the headstuds.


----------



## UpstairsVR6 (Sep 27, 2006)

so it cant be done, i should just forget about the whole r32 block then


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (UpstairsVR6)*

no...it can be done


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_no...it can be done

Agreed, i recall a reliable rumor that it can be done, someone please chime in about it. That Velicity Tuned guy is porting one for a 2.8 block. REMEMBER THAT A 2.8 intake manifold will not fit on the 3.2 head, they have different dimensions, and if you use the .:R mani. then the .:R intake tube and TB would probably be in order.
Further more, where did you guys hear that the water passageways do not match up? I have not heard that but am eager to read about it.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Agreed, i recall a reliable rumor that it can be done, someone please chime in about it. That Velicity Tuned guy is porting one for a 2.8 block. REMEMBER THAT A 2.8 intake manifold will not fit on the 3.2 head, they have different dimensions, and if you use the .:R mani. then the .:R intake tube and TB would probably be in order.
Further more, where did you guys hear that the water passageways do not match up? I have not heard that but am eager to read about it.


Powerdubs R32 Head top & Stock 24v BDF head below... the only thing that is different is the head bolt dia. Everything else matches right up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Any good machine shop should be able to line bore the head bolt holes to the proper size.....








enjoy


----------



## envi (Jul 31, 2005)

Good news, Thank you.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (envi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *envi* »_Good news, Thank you. 

No probelm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UpstairsVR6 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks for all the help does anyone know a shop in the nyc area that will be able to do the block swap for me, i want it done right


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (UpstairsVR6)*

http://www.evolutionracingengines.com/imports.html
They have my block right now. Iv seen there set up and its pretty legit. They specialize mostly in Vdub engines. Although I would encourage you to do a head swap yourself as the most difficult part is setting the timing and if you have a bently manual it should be straight forward.
Be advised that many people think that swapping heads is not doable, so they may tell you that it will not work.


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (UpstairsVR6)*

it does work, I have this setup in my rado at the moment, You have to use the 2.8 headstuds, they do fit thru the r32 head, also you use the 3.2 headgasket. you have to use the r32 fuel too. If you keep the mk4 management, u have to runt the r32 intake mani, tbody, ecu, and the engine bay wiring for the R. Im running SEM and an SRi so none of that stuff matters for me. everything else mechanically is the same and done the same way as if it were a complete 24v or complete R32 ( i.e timing chains, rails, tensioners, accessories ect.)


----------



## UpstairsVR6 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks everyone for the help the car is currently getting put together by a shop in delaware. im going with a wolf standalone.


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (UpstairsVR6)*

same here, wayne hook u up?


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (Dubbed95)*









2.8 HEAD GASKET on R32 head just for views.


----------



## havoc783 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_

Powerdubs R32 Head top & Stock 24v BDF head below... the only thing that is different is the head bolt dia. Everything else matches right up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Any good machine shop should be able to line bore the head bolt holes to the proper size.....








enjoy



























What type of power gain? What the benefits of the R32's head


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (havoc783)*


_Quote, originally posted by *havoc783* »_
What type of power gain? What the benefits of the R32's head


Here is the only factory literature I could scrounge showing a direct comparison








and here is the results of my head stock VS ported..a 2.8 head will get nowhere near that CFM


----------



## havoc783 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*

Is there anything that should be done as a precautionary measure to running to rich or too lean? Does the mass air flow recalibrate the engine accordingly? Upgrade to a 3.2 MAF


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

ok does anyone have the angle differences where the IM flange is on the head,

the reason i ask is i have a hogged out bdf head so i can temp use my r32 IM we are building, but in the interest of not doingit twice, what is the angle from vertical of the head to IM mating flange surface?


----------

